# Old and New Slicer



## old sarge (Jan 12, 2019)

Here is my new Chef's Choice 665 setting next to my old reliable Rival.. Quite a difference.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

Woo-Hoo! Yeah Buddy!
I bet you could slice a ham on that muther!
Have you been able to cut anything up with it yet?
I smell Roast Beef Sammies coming from Aridzona...


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 12, 2019)

wow, very nice


----------



## motocrash (Jan 12, 2019)

Quite the upgrade!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 12, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Woo-Hoo! Yeah Buddy!
> I bet you could slice a ham on that muther!
> Have you been able to cut anything up with it yet?
> I smell Roast Beef Sammies coming from Aridzona...



Working on a menu.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2019)

Sliced up a tenderloin today for use later in making Philly cheese steak sandwiches.  Also sliced a turkey breast  (pre-formed) from the deli for my lunches this week.  Roasted an eye of round.  Will slice that up tomorrow for sandwiches. Pretty happy with the slicer.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2019)

What brand is the old one? Mom had one like that but I can't find it in her attic....


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2019)

It is a Rival. Great little slicer.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 13, 2019)

I know a lot of folks here recommend and use Petrol Gel to lube the gears on their slicer.  I had a chat with the folks at Chef's Choice regarding the use of vaseline as stayed in the owners manual and whether it was the regular grade or medical grade.  The rep volunteered the info to use Petrol Gel as that is what is used when their slicers are manufactured.   Just thought I would pass that on.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2019)

Odorless and Tasteless....
Petro Gel.

Want a FREE sample?


----------



## weedeater (Feb 13, 2019)

Great looking slicer!  I am still using an identical Rival slicer that I must have had for 30 years.  It has been and continues to serve me well.  Congrats!

Weedeater


----------



## old sarge (Feb 13, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Odorless and Tasteless....
> Petro Gel.
> 
> Want a FREE sample?



Ordered some from Amazon.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 13, 2019)

weedeater said:


> Great looking slicer!  I am still using an identical Rival slicer that I must have had for 30 years.  It has been and continues to serve me well.  Congrats!
> 
> Weedeater



The old Rival just won't die.  Just small.  Keeping it around, just in case.  The new slicer is really nice.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Ordered some from Amazon.


Oh Damn!
I didn't mean to make you want to spend money.

I'm waiting on that reminder that sez, "Change Oil Soon"....


----------



## old sarge (Feb 13, 2019)

Now you tell me...........

I was planning on ordering some based upon what folks here have said; as soon as CC stated it is what they used I placed the order. Strange they don't recommend Petrol Gel in they manual as an alternate to vaseline.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 13, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Now you tell me...........
> 
> I was planning on ordering some based upon what folks here have said; as soon as CC stated it is what they used I placed the order. Strange they don't recommend Petrol Gel in they manual as an alternate to vaseline.



Well Sarge, Lube like a weapon. Sparingly.


----------

